# QE Commercial Two Group Rebuild



## Motherpucker (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi guys

Just setting up this thread to track my rebuild of a QE two lever that I found abandoned in a guys cellar,in a state of disrepair and desperate need of either scrapping or a heck of alot of descale and 600grit!! Photos to follow


----------



## Motherpucker (Apr 18, 2016)

Photos of boiler primed and then powder coated. All pipework I have coated in heat proof Teflon after hours of removing dirt and debris so it will maintain its colour and not oxidise. Leaving all panels off machine so can see into the workings!!


----------



## Motherpucker (Apr 18, 2016)

Frame also powder coated


----------



## SmithStCoffeeRoasters (Feb 23, 2016)

Lookinng forward to watching this take shape.. What's a QE ?


----------



## Motherpucker (Apr 18, 2016)

SmithStCoffeeRoasters said:


> Lookinng forward to watching this take shape.. What's a QE ?


QE are the machine manufacturers, once you peel back facia names aka Gaggia or Futurmat, the chassis and boiler are actually built by QE. It's basically their own line which became what's now azkoyen and Futurmat.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

QE are Quality Espresso, based in Spain (Barcelona, I think). Their brand is Visacrem. Their lever machine is the Palanca.

The UK agent for QE stuff is Verde Coffee, Barry, S Wales who can supply all Palanca spares....

PS Azkoyen have departed the UK espresso machine market.


----------



## Motherpucker (Apr 18, 2016)

Correct it is an original palanca,but under Futurmat not visacrem. They do also build those too.I work for the English distributor Coffee Classics of all Futurmat and QE stuff so parts if any are not a problem. Still deal with azkoyen b2c units now and then. all moved back to vending bits,thankfully don't deal with that!!


----------



## Motherpucker (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi guys,sorry I've not been able to update more frequently just not had time. So finally pieced the machine back together lat weekend and primed the boiler bar a couple of drips on pipe fittings quickly solved with extra torque everything sealed good (christ knows how). I brought the boiler to full and ran it to 1.2 bar,apart from nipping a bolt or two the only major issue was piston 2, I knew it was worn but apparently beyond what I thought. Luckily I have a dead one only a year older than this one slumped somewhere in our workshop (tbfound). Once I reset the piston I will run in back to full pressure and refit front controls water steam etc.

Below are some photos build completed piping and loom electrics


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

looking for and forward to the pictures


----------



## Motherpucker (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Motherpucker (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

impressive and very neat work, looking good phwarr


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

Looks like a serious bit of kit there!


----------



## Motherpucker (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks guys. Keeping the thing clean during really assembly and not scratching the paint was a really big challenge, lots of crushed arms and hands later we are here. For all the arse ache I only caught it once which is easily rectifiable with a touch up. Next bit is to sort the left piston, the fixing rod to the piston is also warped for several reasons,luckily guys on our trade estate are going to cut it out,trim a new one and really tension the piston spring, well both actually. Pointless having just one done. In no major rush to have it finished I know it works but hoping to complete within next 3-4weeks in time for our new office opening


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Why the bare patch on the boiler? Cosmetic or practical? Just curious.


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

Rob666 said:


> Why the bare patch on the boiler? Cosmetic or practical? Just curious.


He's going to have his name along with CFUK engraved in!


----------



## Motherpucker (Apr 18, 2016)

Purely for engraving purposes for sure!! Both cosmetic and practical rob, thought it was just cool to show the original copper skin contrast,but also for if I wanted either a vinyl logo or similar placing on it. Now it's in situ thinking I'm gonna leave it blank,my only bit was that the boiler sits at a slight angle so it looks off kilt,just one of those things when you remount old kit!!


----------

